# I thought it was more likely that it was a typo than that he had made an actual mistake



## elroy

_Roberto's English is excellent, so when I found a basic grammar mistake in his essay, I thought it was more likely that it was a typo *than that* he had made an actual mistake. _

How would Spanish express this (without rewording)?

(1) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *que que* hubiese cometido un verdadero error._
I'm 99% sure "que que" does NOT work.

(2) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *de que* hubiese cometido un verdadero error. _
I THINK this is possible, but I'm not totally sure as I don't think I've ever been explicitly taught that this was right.

(3) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *y no que *hubiese cometido un verdadero error. _
This seems all right, but it feels like a cop-out, as it's not technically saying the same thing.

(4) Other possibilities?


----------



## Artifacs

Te falta el artículo de la parte que se suele omitir: «el hecho de»:

_.. *que el (hecho de) que* hubiese cometido...[/b]

O sea:

... que el que hubiese cometido..._


----------



## elroy

Gracias. ¿Ninguna de las alternativas que puse es correcta?


----------



## Artifacs

La 1 es incorrecta. Las otras dos son correctas, pero expresan cosas diferentes a lo que se dice en inglés.

En 2, el final de la frase a partir de ese «errata de» modifica al nombre «errata». Luego se expresa algo bastante confuso.

En 3 se dice algo parecido, pero como ya has dicho tú, no es exacto.

___________
Editado tras el siempre oportuno apunte de @Azarosa. La opción 1 tiene gramática correcta y no sé por qué me sonaba mal


----------



## Galván

elroy said:


> Gracias. ¿Ninguna de las alternativas que puse es correcta?


La 3) se entiende. 

Otra posibilidad: Era más probable que fuese una errata, mas no que hubiese cometido un verdadero error


----------



## elroy

Thank you!

(1) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *que que* hubiese cometido un verdadero error._

(2) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *de que* hubiese cometido un verdadero error. _

(3) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *y no que *hubiese cometido un verdadero error. _

(4) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *que el que* hubiese cometido un verdadero error._

(5) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *mas no que* hubiese cometido un verdadero error._

Does the following sound right?

(1) and (2) don’t work.

(3) and (5) are okay but don’t express the exact meaning.

(4) is an acceptable way to express the exact meaning.


----------



## Artifacs

elroy said:


> Does the following sound right?
> 
> (1) and (2) don’t work.
> 
> (3) and (5) are okay but don’t express the exact meaning.
> 
> (4) is an acceptable way to express the exact meaning.


 It sounds good to me.


----------



## Azarosa

@elroy, la 1 es correcta (suena feúcha, pero es correcta). Te cito un ejemplo de la misma RAE (alude a otro tema pero es casi lo mismo que planteás aquí): _Lo adecuado es usar «Es más probable que llueva que que salga el sol» u optar por otra redacción [...]._ Al respecto, sugiero ver el § 45.4f de la «NGLE»: RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA


----------



## elroy

Thanks, @Azarosa!  So now we have yet another option, which sounds quite odd to me, personally:

(6) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *que no que *hubiese cometido un verdadero error._


----------



## Azarosa

elroy said:


> Thanks, @Azarosa!  So now we have yet another option, which sounds quite odd to me, personally:
> 
> (6) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *que no que *hubiese cometido un verdadero error._


Claro (aunque yo optaría por usar otra redacción por una cuestión de eufonía). Solo quería señalar que tu primera opción propuesta no era incorrecta. Ah, y agrego: hay más posibilidades que las sugeridas por vos y los colegas.


----------



## elroy

¿Cómo redactarías vos la frase?


----------



## Azarosa

elroy said:


> ¿Cómo redactarías vos la frase?


Pues depende; pero para no alejarme del dialecto castizo (pues en América usamos la construcción "error de tipeo"), diría (entre varias opciones):
_ ... pensé que era más probable que se tratara de una errata y no de un verdadero error._
._.. pensé que tal vez fuera un error de impresión antes que un verdadero error de escritura.
...se me ocurrió que tal vez no fuera un error real; antes bien ~ por el contrario ~  más bien ~ sino que se trataría apenas de un tropiezo involuntario al escribir_ (Dato de color: el error o tropiezo involuntario e inconsciente al escribir se llama _lapsus calami;_ si se tratase de un error en el habla sería un _lapsus linguae _).


----------



## Penyafort

elroy said:


> So now we have yet another option, which sounds quite odd to me, personally:
> 
> (6) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *que no que *hubiese cometido un verdadero error._



It's not odd. The expletory _no_ just makes it more euphonic. It's probably the one I'd use, specially in the spoken language.


----------



## elroy

I said it _sounds_ odd _to me_.  Which it does. 



Penyafort said:


> It's probably the one I'd use, specially in the spoken language.


Thanks, that’s good to know! 

Gracias también a @Azarosa por ese abanico de opciones.


----------



## Rocko!

Azarosa said:


> feúcha


   A mí me confunde demasiado cuando aparece por escrito.


Penyafort said:


> spoken language.


   Ahí me parece natural.


----------



## elroy

Rocko! said:


> Ahí me parece natural.


¿Te refieres a “que que” o a “que no que”?


----------



## Azarosa

Y... sí, @Rocko!; y aunque no es tema de la consulta, son igualmente feúchas las perífrasis recargadas del español que incluyen varios verbos en una misma construcción y que son correctísimas (me refiero a oraciones del tipo_ Me gustaría poder quedarme a recibir a los invitados _o _Suele tener que ir al médico _o _debe de estar yendo a trabajar), _más otra cantidad de "rarezas" que no tienen otras lenguas.


----------



## Galván

elroy said:


> Thanks, @Azarosa!  So now we have yet another option, which sounds quite odd to me, personally:
> 
> (6) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *que no que *hubiese cometido un verdadero error._


Ahí lo que confunde es el uso de la negación.
Si lo dejas como: ".. pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *a* que hubiese cometido un verdadero error" se entiende claramente.


----------



## Mister Draken

Galván said:


> Ahí lo que confunde es el uso de la negación.
> Si lo dejas como ".. pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *a* que hubiese cometido un verdadero error..."
> Ahi se entiende claramente.



En el mismo enlace que puso @Azarosa en # 8 La Gramática de la Real Academia de la Lengua sostiene que no se debe usar la preposición "a" en reemplazo de "que".


----------



## Azarosa

Mister Draken said:


> En el mismo enlace que puso @Azarosa en # 8 La Gramática de la Real Academia de la Lengua sostiene que no se debe usar la preposición "a" en reemplazo de "que".


Sí, sí; y tampoco se debe reducir la secuencia a un solo «que». No incluí esas restricciones aquí porque al no estar como opción en las propuestas de elroy, no quise enturbiar las aguas.


----------



## elroy

Lo que pasa es que la NGLE desaconseja el uso de "a que" pero sí bendice el uso de "que no que".
Es negación expletiva, sin valor semántico negativo, pero claro, lleva la misma forma que el "no" que sí tiene valor  semántico negativo, así que resulta poco elegante. Será por eso que me suena raro.

<cruzado con los dos mensajes anteriores>


----------



## Azarosa

Galván said:


> Ahí lo que confunde es el uso de la negación.
> Si lo dejas como ".. pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *a* que hubiese cometido un verdadero error..."
> Ahi se entiende claramente.


Como habrá visto en las respuestas de los colegas y en el enlace a la NGLE, el "a" no corresponde.


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> ¿Te refieres a “que que” o a “que no que”?


A las dos. La forma “que no que” me suena muy culta. Por ahí, un libro dice que se usaba en la Edad Media y en el español clásico.
Este tema yo ya lo había contestado hace mucho tiempo. Yo prefiriría escribirlo mal o buscar una alternativa de redacción.


----------



## Azarosa

Rocko! said:


> Yo prefiriría escribirlo mal o buscar una alternativa de redacción.


Yo igual   .


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Miren lo que empezó todo esto 
yo:  «_que que»_
elroy  «_que-que-fonía»_ 
yo:


----------



## elprofe

elroy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> (1) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *que que* hubiese cometido un verdadero error._
> 
> (2) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *de que* hubiese cometido un verdadero error. _
> 
> (3) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *y no que *hubiese cometido un verdadero error. _
> 
> (4) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *que el que* hubiese cometido un verdadero error._
> 
> (5) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *mas no que* hubiese cometido un verdadero error._
> 
> Does the following sound right?
> 
> (1) and (2) don’t work.
> 
> (3) and (5) are okay but don’t express the exact meaning.
> 
> (4) is an acceptable way to express the exact meaning.


Mi opinión de hablante nativo de 31 años sin consultar la RAE, ni NGLE ni nada por el estilo.

1. La uso de normal, es mi forma natural de expresar la idea
2. La veo incorrecta. No tiene cabida ese "de". Me chirría.
3. Veo razonable usar esta construcción. Entiendo que haya gente que exprese la idea así. Si la pienso fríamente no me gusta porque siento que la comparación no está bien hecha. Me veo usándola aunque no sea mi favorita.
4. Veo razonable usar esta construcción, ya que evitas la cacofonía y gramaticalmente ese "el" tiene sentido. Entiendo que haya gente que exprese la idea así. La considero correcta porque veo que la comparación está bien hecha. Me veo usándola aunque no sea mi favorita.
5. No expresaría así nunca la idea. Es algo que solo esperaría encontrar en una novela o en algún contexto donde se busque ese tono literario.


----------



## Mister Draken

elprofe said:


> 5. No expresaría así nunca la idea. Es algo que solo esperaría encontrar en una novela o en algún contexto donde se busque ese tono literario.



¿Y si cambiaras el "mas" por un "pero" te resultaría más coloquial y aceptable?

_pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata, *pero no que* hubiese cometido un verdadero error._


----------



## elprofe

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Y si cambiaras el "mas" por un "pero" te resultaría más coloquial y aceptable?
> 
> _pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata, *pero no que* hubiese cometido un verdadero error._


Pues para seguir el mismo formato que he usado antes, te diría:
Entiendo la oración y veo más o menos razonable (menos que con la 3 y 4) que la gente la pueda usar. No me parece correcta porque la comparación no está bien hecha. No la usaría conscientemente nunca. 

Siendo un poco más exquisitos, podría considerarla correcta si el otro elemento de la comparación "es más probable que fuese una errata" es algo que se ha mencionado algo, y el "pero" introduce lo que no pensaba, en lugar de "lo que era menos probable que hubiera pasado". Pff no sé si me he explicado, es un poco lío. Si no se entiende, perdón 

Todo esto lo digo sin sentar cátedra de nada, ya que como he dicho anteriormente, no he consultado ninguna fuente  Simplemente es que creo que a veces viene mejor saber las intuiciones de los nativos que lo que la academia considera aceptable, de ahí mi post anterior.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

elprofe said:


> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) _...pensé que era más probable que fuese una errata *que que* hubiese cometido un verdadero error._
> 
> 
> 
> 1. La uso de normal, es mi forma natural de expresar la idea
Click to expand...

La mía también


----------



## Rocko!

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Miren lo que empezó todo esto
> yo:  «_que que»_


Sí, apreciada RDLA, seguramente varios foreros leímos tu intervención en el otro hilo. Te confieso que mi primer pensamiento al respecto fue muy positivo, ya que el hecho de que hayas escrito aquello me hizo darme cuenta de que sabías que era posible. Sumaste puntos a tu favor, no en tu contra. Es esto vencerías tú si alguien te dijera que lo hiciste mal.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Rocko! said:


> el hecho de que hayas escrito aquello me hizo darme cuenta de que sabías que era posible. Sumaste puntos a tu favor, no en tu contra. Es esto vencerías tú si alguien te dijera que lo hiciste mal.


😍Gracias, estimado Rocko!🥰


----------



## S.V.

También otros hilos Es mejor que llueva que haga ese bochorno insoportable. Parece que son dos caras de la moneda. Por siglos venían censurando el queísmo, que comienza al mismo tiempo que el idioma. Luego esta otra que suena torpe y _feúcha_ es 'en teoría' correcta, porque mantiene alguna integridad imaginada. No soy de censuras, solo agregaría que es como algún hilo sobre _do do_. "Pues sí, es correcto, pero alguno se va a reír". 

Regarding its 'actual' use, both _que que_ & _que ∅_ do not seem very productive, in these. _A que haga_ sounds common, for that other thread. Not in yours, with _más 　probable_　 _que_. Some threads are about disliking common 'errors.' Here it seems you have the natural pull of a language against cacophony, which gives A, B, C in different cases.


----------



## elroy

I genuinely thought "que que" was out-and-out _wrong_.  I'm surprised to find out it's correct!


----------



## Azarosa

elroy said:


> I genuinely thought "que que" was out-and-out _wrong_.  I'm surprised to find out it's correct!


Ojo, Elroy, que sea correcta no significa que se use, porque realmente suena cacofónica a morir. Los hablantes solemos buscar formas alternativas (válidas o no, correctas o no).


----------



## elroy

Azarosa said:


> realmente suena cacofónica a morir


I agree with you, but there seem to be different opinions on this.  @elprofe, for example, says it's the most natural choice for him:


elprofe said:


> 1. La uso de normal, es mi forma natural de expresar la idea


----------



## Azarosa

elroy said:


> I agree with you, but there seem to be different opinions on this.  @elprofe, for example, says it's the most natural choice for him:


Claro; tiene que ver con cómo le suena a él (o a otros), y está muy bien.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

S.V. said:


> También otros hilos Es mejor que llueva que haga ese bochorno insoportable. Parece que son dos caras de la moneda. Por siglos venían censurando el queísmo, que comienza al mismo tiempo que el idioma. Luego esta otra que suena torpe y _feúcha_ es 'en teoría' correcta, porque mantiene alguna integridad imaginada. No soy de censuras, solo agregaría que es como algún hilo sobre _do do_. "Pues sí, es correcto, pero alguno se va a reír".
> 
> Regarding its 'actual' use, both _que que_ & _que ∅_ do not seem very productive, in these. _A que haga_ sounds common, for that other thread. Not in yours, with _más 　probable_　 _que_. Some threads are about disliking common 'errors.' Here it seems you have the natural pull of a language against cacophony, which gives A, B, C in different cases.


¡Gracias, S.V.!  Muy interesante el otro hilo.  Parece que lo de _que que_ es un tema que ya se ha tratado varias veces en el foro. Contamos contigo para conocer la historia 

elroy said #33: 
I genuinely thought "que que" was out-and-out _wrong_.

Well, knowing that that occurs in English, too, experience told me that that was, strictly speaking, right.  Still, I'm not surprised that that particular _que que _(meaning yours;-) stuck out like a sore thumb for some native speakers (and for others, such as you, whose ears are well-tuned).  It was a tad contrived


----------

